# DIY door fitting jigs



## lurker (17 Oct 2015)

I have got 8 brand new internal doors to hang.
I know I can buy a commercial jig but I want to make my own.
I think I know what I want but if anyone can point me to some on the internet I want to get ideas
I plan to use jigs to rout out the bulk and then tidy with chisels.


----------



## katellwood (17 Oct 2015)

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/106 ... for-hinges

Although if the rebate strips are already in place or the rebates are cut from the solid then the jig may need adjusting, routing vertically can be difficult, may be quicker to just chop by hand.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axcaliber-mi ... op-bearing

This is the bit I use for chopping hinges utilising a similar jig

Finish off with something like this or just chop into the corners prior to removing the jig 

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+woodworkin ... wwodfCIGMg


----------



## RobinBHM (17 Oct 2015)

For the hinges something like this is easy to make






A quick way to make such a jig, is cut a bit of mdf about 300mm x 250mm to form the rear part. Then cut two small squares and superglue them on to the front edge leaving a cut out in the centre. Cramp this to a bit of 9mm mdf or ply and using a flushing router bit machine out your shape. You then have your jig formed. Screw on a batten at the front to form a stop for the cut out width.

I find it easiest to mark a central line down the back of the jg cut out and then just mark the hinge centres on the doors.

You will need a router template guide for the actual machining. 

Template guide dia - router bit dia = amount you need to add to the hinge length (plus say half a mm)


----------



## chippy1970 (17 Oct 2015)

I fitted 11 oak doors only this week. My method involves an 18mm MDF template about 100mm x 1980mm . Measure down 6" mark a line then line up a hinge and draw round it. Do another 9" up and one centred between them. Then cut out these marks to leave hinge leaf sized notches. This jig is then flushed with the top of the door and the knuckle side of the door and clamped in position. Rout the hinge recesses using a short template trim bit with a top bearing. Then use the same jig on the door lining with a spacer at the top to give you a gap above the door.

I've fitted thousands of doors over the years and have never bought a ready made jig. I did use one once and hated it , I prefer my own jigs.

Once you have the template trim bit you can also make jigs for the lock plates too. Just be careful as some trim cutters can't plunge.

Here's the cutter you need

http://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/Onl ... m_279.html

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------

